# Andriol Cycle



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

I am thinking of doing an andriol cycle at 500mg/day.

Does anyone else have previous experience of andriol at a similar dose so I can weigh up the cost to benefit ratio

Cycle history

1. 4 weeks dianabol @ 20mg/day

2. Test Enanthate @ 500mg/week for 10 weeks

3. 20mg/day m1t, 300mg/day 1Ad and 600mg/day 4AD cycle for 4 weeks

weight 190


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

eh?

andriol (testosterone undecanoate) is an oral @ 40mg per cap

500mg/day will cost loads as its expensive

check here for info on it

http://www.steroidology.com/steroid-articles/steroid.info/11/Andriol_(testosterone_undecanoate).html


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well Im going to give it a go at 400mg/day. Injecting is not out of the question, hence the andriol.

I am also going to stack it with t-bol or winny, not sure which one yet.

Does anyone know how to maximise the absorption rate of the andriol? Ive heard to take it with fatty food, but is there anything else that helps?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you can inject andriol, but its a real hasstle as its in a little egg shaped capsual

looking at you cycle history i think the chosen dose is a very bad choice...especially if your adding another steroid!!!!

you will need a very big wallet for that dose of andriol

good luck


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

What dose would you recommend.

I have always read you need at least 240-320mg a day to see any results?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Even at that dose I think you will be dissapointed from everything I have heard and read, If you've done an injection cycle before then that would be your best route, as Jimmy say's it will be very expensive for little to no returns.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Agree with Harry & Jimmy.

There are much better alternatives.

You mentioned cost benefit ratio in your original post.

Test Enan @ 500mg-750mg EW would be a better option IMO.


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

Test E would be a much better cycle but my Wife will not let my inject since we have a baby in the house, and she aint going to budge on this one. So I thought an andriol cycle with a high dosage would be the best and safest alternative and I can run it for about 10 weeks unlike all other orals. Still unsure on the dosage though?!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Why not do your injection in the gym? or a friends house? thats whats the bum bag is for! Anadriol absorption rate is terible.. it would be a realy expensive choice.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

if you have no where to inject

and you cant do it in toilets at work

then orals are fine

but what if the baby finds them and eats them??

i think your wife is being stubborn on this but hey...so is mine, so i know what you mean

if it has to be orals then go with simple dbol or winny, tbol, oxy...plenty out there...but andriol is not easy to get, cost loads, and isnt that great

oxy is a good one as it can be taken all in one go...no need to split dose

but careful

dont use it too often or too higher dose due to toxicity


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

Just thought I would update for anyone who is interested in Andriol

I am one week into my cycle and I am running 400mg/day.

So far I have put on 4 pounds. No change to strength yet though.

I am taking the andriol capsules 7 times a day with each meal due to the short half life.


----------



## marcus300 (Apr 22, 2008)

If you were going to run andriol the proper way your going to have to be taking a few tablets, i have done andriol cycles in the past and i love the feel these tablets give. I know its just Test but i do get a great feel from andriol but it has to be taken properly otherwise you wasting alot of money and time, also you have to think about if its worth it for results for cost?

Because Andriol has the undecanoate ester in a 40mg cap there is not much room for pure Test, the ester takes up around 15mg in weight so your going to be left with around 25mgs of Test in your system after the ester has been removed.

To even think of doing a cycle with a decent amount of Test with andriol its going to cost you alot of money, trust me ive done it, it also needs to be done correctly. The caps need to be taken every 2 hours at least, now thats 24hours a day not only when your awake! to get the best out of what your taking, can you see the problem here? you could double the dose and take every 4 hours which would be effective but you going to have to remember to takes these caps throughout day and night.

Your going to have to be willing to take at least 12 caps a day to see any kind of muscle building effect, its a very safe drug and release's through the small intestine via the lymphatic system so there is no harshness to the liver. Injections seem to be alot easier if you way up cost and delivery of Test!!


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

The problem with taking them at night is that they need to be taken with a meal to get maximum absorption from them. I dont really fancy eating through the night, do you think a protein shake with some flax seed oil would be sufficent?

I may up the dosage to about 15 a day, but just wanted to see how it goes with 10 a day for the minute.

I know it would be a lot cheaper to go down the injection route, but this is out of the question at the moment, and plus I am really curious to see how well these work, most people seem to think they are absolute junk but others get good results.

How much injectable test do you think 400mg/day is equivalent to?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I always wanted to do a andriol cycle but price put me off.

I would be curious to your gains.

I know you are looking for strength gains but those dont come overnight with test, you are looking at a couple to few weeks before you notice.

First thing you would notice is libido changes....


----------



## marcus300 (Apr 22, 2008)

mikeb19 said:


> The problem with taking them at night is that they need to be taken with a meal to get maximum absorption from them. I dont really fancy eating through the night, do you think a protein shake with some flax seed oil would be sufficent?
> 
> I may up the dosage to about 15 a day, but just wanted to see how it goes with 10 a day for the minute.
> 
> ...


If your doing it i would defo up the dose otherwise your wasting your time. If your on a muscle building cycle and the goals are to achieve as much tissue as possible you should be feeding during the night, yes you can take them during the night with liquid meal.

Injections would be alot cheaper and gains would probably be better, but i do love that AAS when it ran right.


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

After 2 weeks I am now up by six pounds in total, strength has increased very slightly. Starting to get a lot of compliments of people who have noticed the size increase. Im also getting a bit more vascular, but I put this down to the increase in training and a clean diet.

I would certainly recommend Andriol so far, especially to a beginner as I think the fact they have to be taken so frequently with food it helps keep the diet on track.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

lb for £ a good choice so far?


----------



## mikeb19 (Apr 9, 2006)

No!! Its probably working out at about 3/4 times more expensive than an injectable test cycle.

Its good value compared to maximuscle Cyclone!


----------



## Stevro (Jun 17, 2008)

How's the cycle going Mike? Gains, sides etc.


----------



## Stevro (Jun 17, 2008)

Bump.

How did the cycle work for you Mike?

I've got a load of Andriol and want to know if it's worth doing?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

I have used andriol a number of times and like it, the cost isnt a big issue and if taking the tabs regularly and with food then its cool.. like most things if you can get enough of it and at a price that fits into your budget then its not as bad as some make out

but no where near as cheap as an inj cycle...horses for courses really


----------



## keano! (Oct 14, 2008)

would andriol help sustian the gains produced from using danobol once the danobol cycle has finished?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

keano! said:


> would andriol help sustian the gains produced from using danobol once the danobol cycle has finished?


Well, yah, but you would be on testosterone and recovery wont happen.


----------

